# عقارات الرياض من مكتب حسن للعقارات بالرياض (منفوحه)



## المسوقه شذى (11 يناير 2012)

عقارات الرياض من مكتب حسن للعقارات بالرياض (منفوحه )
1- السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبر كاتة
مكتب حسن الشكره للاستثمارت العقاريه بالرياض
قسم ادارة الاملاك والايجارات
ان يعلن لجميع الاخوةملاك العقار
عن استعداد المكتب لأستلام عقاراتهم وإدارة أملاكهم
علماً بأنه يوجد لديناعمائر تجاريه وسكنيه للبيع
بيوت شعبيه واراضي تجاريه وسكنيه
كما يوجد لدينا أدواروشقق للعزاب والعوائل
ويسرنا أستقبال عروضكم
للتواصل
4585575/014390160
0507834738 /0501275687
0558865518/0533572146

__________________
2- مباشر
عمارةاستثماريةمنفوحة قريبة من شارع الطيف
المساحة :230م
مكونات العقار: 4شقق+ 4ملاحق
الدخل: 90000
الحد:7500000
علما بانة يتوافر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
على الارقام التالية
014585575/014390160
0501275687/0507834738/0553265532

3- للبيع عمارتين بمنفوحة

المساحة: 470م
شارع " 15"
العمر: 7 سنوات
الدخل :150000
السوم : 1550000
الحد : 1650000
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
014585575/014390160

0533572146/0501275687/0507834687
__________________

4- مباشر
((للبيع عمارة تجارية استثمارية شارع العشرين))
المساحة : 225م على شارعين
مكونة من 4 شقق + ملحق + محلين
(عوائل)
الدخل السنوي (124000)
السوم ( 1450000)
الحد ( 1500000)
علما بانة يتوافر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
*للتواصل
014585575/014390160
0533572146 0507834738/0501275687
__________________

5- مباشر
للبيع عمارة استثمارية في حلة بن دايل جديدة
المساحة : 315م
مكونة من : 10 شقق علي شارعين زاوية موقع متميز
الدخل : 162000
السوم : 1550000
الحد: 1600000
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014585575/014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0553265532
:
__________________

6- للبيــــــــــــــــــــــع ارض تجاريه على شارع الستين حي المنصوره
شارع 60 تجاري
المساحة : 3140 متر
الحد : 2000 ريال لمتر
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
0501275687/ 0507834738
__________________

7- " للبيع عمارة استثمارية تجارية بمنفوحة"
"موقع مميز"
"على اربع شوارع"
المساحة(1400م )
مكونات العقار : العقار مكون من 26شقة و 7 محلات تجارية ومشغل نسائي 5 فتحات
الدخل( 477000)
السوم : (4500000)
الحد( 4700000)
علماً بأنه يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقه ويسعدنا أستقبال
*******عروضكم********
للتواصل
0501275687 /014390160
0558865518/ 0507834738/0533572146
__________________

8- للبيع عمارة تجارية طريق الحجاز
على شارعين
المساحة : 242م
مكونة من مكتب عقاري مؤجر دفعة واحدة(17000)
محل حلاق مؤجر (35000)
فتحتين اتصالات وسباكة مؤجرة ( 55000)
شقتين شقة مؤجرة (16000) وشقة ( 17000) سطح فاضي
الدخل : 137000 قابل للزيادة
السوم : 1550000
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146 / 0501275687/ 0507834738
فاكس 014585575
__________________

9- للبيع عمارة استثمارية قريبة من شارع الحجاز
المساحة : 178م
الدخل 79 الف
مكونة من 4 شقق و ملحقين
العمارة ((مجددة بالكامل)) العمر فوق العشرين
الحد: 650 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

10- للبيع عمارة استثمارية قريبة من بندة منفوحة
المساحة : 80 م
الدخل : 35 الف
السوم: 280 الف
الحد : 300 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار عليالارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

10- للبيع عمارة سكنية بحي اليمامة
المساحة: 222م
مكونة من 4 شقق وملحقين
الدخل : 75 الف
الحد : 630 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار عليالارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

11- للبيع عمارة سكنية بمنفوحة
المساحة : 181م
4 شقق و4 ملاحق (عزاب)
الدخل : 104 الف
الحد : 900 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

12- للبيع عمارة استثمارية بعتيقة
المساحة:153م
على شارعين
الدخل 68 الف
4 شقق وملحقين
السوم: 580 الف
الحد: فرق السوم

علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________
13- للبيع عمارة بحي اليمامة
المساحة : 240 م
مكون من : 4 شقق وملحقين
الدخل 75 الف
الحد : 640 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

14- للبيع عمارة بالقرب من حراج بن قاسم
المساحة :448م
مكونة من دورين ومستودع
السوم : 850 الف
الحد : 900 الف

علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 0507834738
__________________

15- للبيع عمارة سكنية جديدة

باليمامة خلف البنك الاهلي
المساحة : 175 م
غير مؤجرة
مكونة من 4 شقق وملحقين
الحد : 850 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

16- للبيع بيت شعبي مرابيع بحي اليمامة
المساحة: 101 م
مكون من 4 غرف ارضي غرفة علوي
الحد : 190 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

17- للبيع بيت شعبي مرابيع بمنفوحة

المساحة : 90 م
4 غرف ارضي واربع غرف علوي
الحد : 200 الف
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________

18- للبيع عمارة استثمارية قريبة من شارع الستين
المساحة 87 متر
شارع 10 شرقي

مكونة من دورين وملحق صبة

الدخل : 37000ريال

السوم : 330000ريال

علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
014585575/014390160

0533572146/0501275687/0507834738
__________________
19- للبيع عمارة عزاب حي اليمامة

المساحة :195م على شارعين
مكونة من5شقق و2 ملحق صبة
الدخل السنوي : 63000ريال قابل للزيادة
العمر فوق العشرين
الحد : 600000ريال
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
014390160/014585575
0533572146/0501275687/0507834738
__________________
20 - للبيع بيت شعبي مرابيع قريب
من شارع الحجاز
البيت تشطيب سوبر لوكس
الارضية سيراميك السباكة
مجددة بالكامل
مكون من 3 غرف ارضي
وغرفة علوية
المساحة 93م
السوم : 190 الف ريال
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار عليالارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0553265532
__________________
21- للبيع عمارة سكنية بالمنفوحة
المساحة : 281م
الدخل : 102000ريال
مكونة من 9 شقق وغرفة وملحق
السوم : 850000ريال
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687/0507834738
__________________
22- للبيع عمارة سكنية تجارية
شارع الطيف
المساحة 217م
مكونة من محلين +4 شقق وملحقين
(عزاب)
الدخل 102000ريال قابل للزيادة
السوم :1150000ريال
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0553265532
__________________

23- للبيع عمارة تجارية استثمارية بمنفوحة
المساحه 341م

بها 3 محلات تجارية
بهادور ارضي مكون من 5 غرف وصالة وحمامين
الدور الثاني مكون شقتين كل شقة 3 غرف وصالة وحمامين
السطح خالي ,بها 6 عدادات
السوم : 950000ريال
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
014390160
014585575
0507834738
0501275687
__________________

24- للبيع بيت شعبي نظام فلة مسلح

المساحة : 195م
الدور الارضي مكون من 6 غرف وصالة و3 حمام وملحق علوي مكون من3 غرف وحمام ومطبخ مجهز
البيت مجدد بالكامل سيراميك والملحق جبس ومكيفات سبليت
السوم : 270000
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
0533572146/05012752146/0507834738
__________________
__________________
__________________
25- للبيع عمارة استثمارية منفوحة جديدة

المساحة : 150م
العمر : 4 سنوات
مكونة من : 6 شقق+ ملحق
الدخل : 63000 امكانية زيادة الدخل
الحد:7300000ريال
علماً بأنه يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقه ويسعدنا أستقبال
*******عروضكم********
للتواصل
014585575/014390160
0507834738 /0533572146/0501275687
__________________

26- للبيع عمارة استثماريه قريبة من شارع العشرين

المساحة : 174م
مكونة من دورين الدور الارضي 4 غرف وصالة وحمامين
الدور العلوي مكون من 4 غرف وملحق غرفتين
الدخل : 43000 ريال
تحت السوم
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنااستقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
014585575/014390160
0533572146 / 0501275687/ 0507834738
__________________

27- للبيع بيت شعبي وارض في صك واحد في حي الفوطة

المساحة : 433م على شارعين وسكة

الفسح يسمح ببناء 3 ادوار وملاحق

الحد : 2500م
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم للاستفسار

0507834738
__________________
28- عرض مباشر
للبيع عمارة استثمارية حي اليمامة
المساحـــــة:240م
مكونات العقار:4شقق + ملحقين
الدخل:58000
شارع12 جنوبي
الحد :550000
علما بانة يتوافر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم
على الارقام التالية
014390160
0501275687/0507834738/0533572146
__________________
29- عرض مباشر
للبيع فيلا بحي اليمامة
((على شارعين))
مكونة من دورين الدور الاول 5 غرف و صالة و2 حمام و مطبخ
الدور الثاني : 5 غرف 2 صالة 2 حمام مطبخ
يوجد ملحق ارضي عبارة عن غرفة و مطبخ و دورة مياة
السوم : 550000
علماً بأنه يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقه ويسعدنا أستقبال
*******عروضكم********
على الارقام التالية
4390160
0507834738/0501275687
0533572146
__________________
30 - للبيع عمارة بمنفوحة العام

المساحة : 147م
السوم :432000ريال
الحد : 440000ريال
مكونة من 4 شقق بدون ملاحق
امكانية اضافة ملاحق
علما بانة لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبالعروضكم
للاستفسار علي الارقام التالية
014390160
0533572146/0501275687 /0507834738
__________________
31- للبيع عمارة استثمارية بمنفوحة

المساحة : 225م
على شارع 20 شرقي
دور ارضي مستقل 4 غرف وصالة و2 حمام
(غرفة عزاب باب مستقل )
الدور الثاني شقتين كل شقة 3 غرف وصالة وحمامين ومطبخ
الدور الثالث شقتين
(ملحقين )
الدخل : 93000ريال
الحد : 860000ريال
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
0533572146 / 0501275687/ 0507834738
__________________
__________________

32- للبيع عماره بمنفوحة

تتكون من دورين
المساحة : 233م على شارع واحد 9م
الدور الاول 5 غرف 2 حمام و مطبخ ودور علوي مدخلين
الدخل : 35000ريال
السوم : 430000ريال
الحد : 440000ريال
علما بانة يتوفر لدينا عروض متفرقة ويسعدنا استقبال عروضكم على الارقام التالية
0533572146/0501275687/0507834738
__________________

33- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوجد لدينا عمائر تجاريه وسكنيه للبيع
كما يوجد لدينا أدوار وشقق للعزاب والعوائل
ونستقبل عروضكم في جنوب الرياض وندير أملاككم
للتواصل
014390160
0507834738 /0501275687

<!-- -->
__________________
34- "السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
"يوجد لدينا عمائر تجاريه وسكنيه للبيع "
" كما يوجد لدينا أدوار وشقق للعزاب والعوائل "
"ونستقبل عروضكم في جنوب الرياض وندير أملاككم "
للتواصل
014390160
0558865518/ 0507834738/0501275687
__________________
35- مكتب حسن للعقارات بنفوحه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوجد لدينا عمائر تجاريه وسكنيه للبيع
بيوت شعبيه واراضي تجاريه وسكنيه للبيع
كما يوجد لدينا أدوار وشقق للعزاب والعوائل
ويسرنا أستقبال عروضكم في جنوب الرياض وندير أملاككم

للتواصل
014390160
0507834738 /0501275687
0558865518
[email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (11 يناير 2012)

*رد: عقارات الرياض من مكتب حسن للعقارات بالرياض (منفوحه)*

الله يوفقكم .


----------

